# FSC has to be the BEST HD Sports channel



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Watching FSC HD right now, the UEFA Championship cup right now.
Content on FSC just ROCKS.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

America would disagree.

Soccer is great, though.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> America would disagree.
> 
> Soccer is great, though.


Its not so much the Soccer, its the Picture Quality, and camera views.
Somebody at FSC, really knows what they are doing.


----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

I hope D* picks up FSC in HD soon! I'm so jealous!


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

FSC really suprised me.I thought that the hd content is gonna be upconverted,but they show most of the games in really nice hd quality.Plus some of the shows are in hd too.The best addition ever!!!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> Its not so much the Soccer, its the Picture Quality, and camera views.
> Somebody at FSC, really knows what they are doing.


But I seriously doubt it's FSC which is actually "producing" those games though. I mean, other than upcoming season MLS telecasts the English Premiership and Champions League telecasts you're enjoying are produced by others, not FSC. (Trans World International, BSkyB etc.). FSC simply brings their video feeds to you. You probably want to thank the origin guys for camera views' quality.

Out of curiosity: For English Premiership matches in HD on FSC, how different is their quality than what ESPN2-HD sometimes shows for Monday Night Football matches? Those ESPN2 telecasts are produced by ESPN UK, a different source. I believe when ESPN2 sometimes shows Saturday morning 10 AM Eastern matches, they're in full HD as well. Not sure if those are produced by TWI or ESPN UK. The 7 AM Eastern Saturday telecasts on ESPN2 are never in full HD. They're TWI feeds originating in 576i up-converted to 720p by ESPN2.

Come MLS season, we'll get to see real camera view/picture quality of FSC production crews.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Chandu said:


> But I seriously doubt it's FSC which is actually "producing" those games though. I mean, other than upcoming season MLS telecasts the English Premiership and Champions League telecasts you're enjoying are produced by others, not FSC. (Trans World International, BSkyB etc.). FSC simply brings their video feeds to you. You probably want to thank the origin guys for camera views' quality.
> 
> Out of curiosity: For English Premiership matches in HD on FSC, how different is their quality than what ESPN2-HD sometimes shows for Monday Night Football matches? Those ESPN2 telecasts are produced by ESPN UK, a different source. I believe when ESPN2 sometimes shows Saturday morning 10 AM Eastern matches, they're in full HD as well. Not sure if those are produced by TWI or ESPN UK. The 7 AM Eastern Saturday telecasts on ESPN2 are never in full HD. They're TWI feeds originating in 576i up-converted to 720p by ESPN2.
> I will catch a few more of the Premiership games this weekend when I can watch some of the recordings, and compare them to some saved UEFA last night though was
> ...


I will catch up on the Premiership games this weekend, and will compare them to some saved games/Shots I have saved off. Last nights, UEFA game though, WOW, is all I can say. I will still give the credit to FSC, I don't care who does the actual producing, FSC has stepped up and is bringing these games.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Chandu said:


> But I seriously doubt it's FSC which is actually "producing" those games though.


I know that Real Madrid and Barcelona home matches are produced by a company called Mediapro. http://www.mediapro.es/eng/english.htm

This is one of their HD rigs: http://www.mediapro.es/eng/unidadm2.htm


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Its not so much the Soccer, its the Picture Quality, and camera views.
> Somebody at FSC, really knows what they are doing.


I have to agree even though I'm not a fan.. It's as good as VOOM was.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

Go ahead - rub our noses in it.

The Man Utd game was shown midweek in HD on one of the RSN's. It really showed just how crap SD looks.

Come on Directv.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

crabtrp said:


> Go ahead - rub our noses in it.
> 
> The Man Utd game was shown midweek in HD on one of the RSN's. It really showed just how crap SD looks.
> 
> Come on Directv.


Personally I am not trying to rub it in at all.
Just got home, turned on the AC Milian vs United. And whoever is doing the producing of these UEFA Champions games knows what they are doing. 
Picture quality, cameras, camera angles, everything, this channel just is a must have for all. I can't wait until FSC+ comes out in HD as well.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

UEFA actually produces the Champions League matches in house, so it is the UEFA feed.


----------



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

I enjoy it was well, Saturday morning and some live HD soccer, is a great start to the day!


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I may have to upgrade to Gold to get this -- have been hearing great things.


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

Chandu said:


> But I seriously doubt it's FSC which is actually "producing" those games though. I mean, other than upcoming season MLS telecasts the English Premiership and Champions League telecasts you're enjoying are produced by others, not FSC. (Trans World International, BSkyB etc.). FSC simply brings their video feeds to you. You probably want to thank the origin guys for camera views' quality.
> 
> Out of curiosity: For English Premiership matches in HD on FSC, how different is their quality than what ESPN2-HD sometimes shows for Monday Night Football matches? Those ESPN2 telecasts are produced by ESPN UK, a different source. I believe when ESPN2 sometimes shows Saturday morning 10 AM Eastern matches, they're in full HD as well. Not sure if those are produced by TWI or ESPN UK. The 7 AM Eastern Saturday telecasts on ESPN2 are never in full HD. They're TWI feeds originating in 576i up-converted to 720p by ESPN2.
> 
> Come MLS season, we'll get to see real camera view/picture quality of FSC production crews.


I think you've got this backwards. The 7:45 AM matches ARE real HD (and produced in HD for broadcast in the UK) and it's the 10:00 AM matches that are upconverted 576i (which are not allowed to be broadcast in the UK and thus only produced in standard definition) .


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Dario33 said:


> I may have to upgrade to Gold to get this -- have been hearing great things.


Upgrading for just a month, to try it out would be good. You wont be downgrading though.


----------



## baggio16 (Feb 6, 2007)

GutBomb said:


> I think you've got this backwards. The 7:45 AM matches ARE real HD (and produced in HD for broadcast in the UK) and it's the 10:00 AM matches that are upconverted 576i (which are not allowed to be broadcast in the UK and thus only produced in standard definition) .


Yeah, the Liverpool - City game picture quality was horrible. Matched the quality of play on the pitch. :hurah:

Any word on the FSC+ HD?


----------

